#ubuntu-us-ga 2012-02-10
<dowdle> Greetings.  I'm in the Bozeman, Montana area... and one of our long time members recently moved to Columbus, GA.  He is elderly and in poor health and recently bought a new computer and moved into assisted living.  Looking for someone who could help him get his new computer setup and working with his cablemodem ISP.  I don't have all of the details yet but was hoping there might be a Linux user on the Columbus area?
<dowdle> His computer came with Windows 7 but he nuked that and  put on Ubuntu 8.04 but given the fact that that is so old... and EOL'ed... it didn't recognize his network card.  I burned and mailed him CDs for 10.04 LTS and 11.08.  I'm hoping one of those will work with his NIC.
<dowdle> The reason he used 8.04 was that was all he had handy.
<dowdle> A few of us Montana folks hang out in #ubuntu-montana although most of us aren't Ubuntu users... we just didn't want to create a new channel.
<dowdle> I'll check back tomorrow.  I'm still at work and it is about time to head home.
<jeek> 11.08?
<dowdle> So, anyone near Columbus Georgia?  I'm in the Bozeman Montana area but one of our long time LUG members moved there.
<dowdle> Answering "no" or "not really" is ok... it doesn't always have to be positive. :)
